
Status.im raises $110M on crowdsale, crashing Ethereum network for the whole day - coolspot
https://themerkle.com/status-im-ico-raises-over-270-million-in-under-3-hours/
======
untangle
> It is our belief that messengers are evolving into a new type of OS, and are
> becoming gateways to our economies and social lives. Status uses messaging
> as a platform, and by combining both a messenger and a browser we are
> building a gateway for everyday smartphone users to begin using DApps....
> [0]

I'm not sure what this means but it must be a lot because, on paper, they just
raised about $10M per core developer. This for an open-source mobile client.

I have tried but I honestly just don't get the value prop of these ICOs. The
only concept that my mind can latch onto is the basest of explanations – that
these offerings represent a chance to ride a gold-rush wave of speculation.

I'm not assigning fault, certainly not with the founding tech team. Its just
that the last time I felt so disconnected from a major upswell in the tech
marketplace was 1999. Will ICOs follow a similar feast-famine-smaller feast
curve?

[0] [https://wiki.status.im/](https://wiki.status.im/)

~~~
alaskamiller
It means they're gonna end up building open source WeChat, who already have
the features for what these guys are saying is the future.

So messaging apps was at first pure conversations. Then they started exposing
webviews. Now webviews are heavily integrated.

Inevitably the trend going forward is chat-first like how things went from
being web-only to mobile-first.

------
dsacco
This is getting insane.

I don't know what else to comment here. That's all I've got. This is the sixth
cryptocurrency-related crowdfunding I've read about in the last three months
that has received double or triple digit millions in funding in a short period
of time.

